# Hernandez/Ross RBR



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Britsch-Santos on now.

:bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bit of a nothing first.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Britsch takes the second, happy to keep on the backfoot, using his jab and throwing in the combinations as Santos covers up.

30-18 Britsch.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

oh here ya are.. I was looking on the RBR section.. lol


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Britsch is using the same tactics as the second, Santos managing to chase his man down and land his own shots. Bitsch's jab is less active than it has been. Santos with the best punch of the fight so far, a left hook, in the last minute. Santos round.

29-28 Britsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> oh here ya are.. I was looking on the RBR section.. lol


I've just moved it into the RBR thread. :good


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I've just moved it into the RBR thread. :good


Tidy.. The Sprott fight sounded interesting tonight..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck doing proper updates for a fight noone cares about. atsch

39-37 Britsch.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wonder if Santos will come on strong late on again..


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck doing proper updates for a fight noone cares about. atsch
> 
> 39-37 Britsch.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Wonder if Santos will come on strong late on again..


He'll need to if he stands a chance. As long as Britsch doesn't get his "leg cramps" again he should be OK.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

49-46 Britsch, Santos not doing enough, but he landed some telling shots in that round.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Fuck doing proper updates for a fight noone cares about. atsch
> 
> 39-37 Britsch.


Its part of your duty as a mod :yep


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

What happened in the fights on the York Hall card? Can't see a RbR for the card anywhere. I know it states only Boxnation, but what's a man to do? :conf


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jim Bowen said:


> What happened in the fights on the York Hall card? Can't see a RbR for the card anywhere. I know it states only Boxnation, but what's a man to do? :conf


York Hall card is on Primetime mate..

If ya didnt know.. Free too


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Another Britsch round, but these are getting closer as the fight draws on. 

59-55 Britsch.

As a side note: Britsch's hair must be stuck down with some industrial strength product, it's solid.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Boxnation bit I really only meant with Martinez and Canelo cards. Stick anything else in here until then.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sprott apparently assaulted the referee after the fight. He won the first 3 and a half rounds comfortably I hear, but the ref stopped it at the end of the 4th, which was a total bullshit call


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Another Britsch round, but these are getting closer as the fight draws on.
> 
> 59-55 Britsch.
> 
> As a side note: Britsch's hair must be stuck down with some industrial strength product, it's solid.


Lol. I noticed his hair in his last fight.. It took about 8 rounds for it to move.. I think he uses lard in it so it doesn't soften up till he starts sweating.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> York Hall card is on Primetime mate..
> 
> If ya didnt know.. Free too


I know mate, but fancy watching this over that at the minute, and can't find a stream for the free Primetime show.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Santos is turning it up here


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

wow.. didn't see that coming,


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Santos gets the KD! Hard body shot! I had Santos winning that round too.

67-65 Britsch. 10-8 to Santos.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, what a comeback.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to Santos...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ref jumps in, stops Britsch as he was taking a pasting and offering nothing back. Santos wins by stoppage. :bbb


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

Bad stoppage IMO, he was taking a lot but he took it all pretty well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Wonder if Santos will come on strong late on again..


:yep Good call.

FYI - Britsch hair still hasn't moved even though he's took a beating at the end. :lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nah. That was a good stoppage for me. He didn't throw a punch that whole last round. He never complained either which is a tell tale sign


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Rick Ross said:


> Bad stoppage IMO, he was taking a lot but he took it all pretty well.


It wasn't amazing, but Britsch didn't have any problem with it and there was no return fire. OK call, I would say. Surprised he didn't give the home fighter every opportunity to stick it out though.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :yep Good call.
> 
> FYI - Britsch hair still hasn't moved even though he's took a beating at the end. :lol:


:lol: Some hair gel companies need to take a look at this.. There is an advertising opportunity here.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Sprott apparently assaulted the referee after the fight. He won the first 3 and a half rounds comfortably I hear, but the ref stopped it at the end of the 4th, which was a total bullshit call


It wasn't a bullshit call at all Sprott was gone


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> It wasn't a bullshit call at all Sprott was gone


Really? I heard he was fine. What was with pushing the ref then?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> :lol: Some hair gel companies need to take a look at this.. There is an advertising opportunity here.


He should be the poster-boy for Brylcreem.

We get to see the Sprott fight now!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Really? I heard he was fine. What was with pushing the ref then?


Boxnation showin it now


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

You can tell that Sprott was really up for it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Any idea when they'll be showing Hernandez fight?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Gerber's pretty shit so Sprott should have been trying to win, and he's started confidently.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Any idea when they'll be showing Hernandez fight?


I'd estimate about 10:30, dude.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Really? I heard he was fine. What was with pushing the ref then?


Staggered back to his corner, on BN now


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Evening all :hi:

Right, let's see this stoppage and shove then..


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sprott is doin pretty well here.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

bit of a naff stoppage


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Bullshit stoppage


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shiiiiiiitt


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Fuck Sprott. That's disgraceful. It shouldn't have been stopped but it was debatable.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn it which one of you bastards gave me a chicken avatar? I fucking hate the things, scary as fuck.

@buff orbingtonororpingtonorsomethinglikethatton


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

He seemed OK to continue. :conf

"Did he need to go down there? He didn't seem wobbled." :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It was a bullshit stoppage (although I can understand why it got stopped), but Sprott :lol:


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

The way his head hit the canvas and he staggered up was enough to possibly stop it then. It's not a great decision by the ref but there's no excuse for that.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Buff Orpington


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> The way his head hit the canvas and he staggered up was enough to possibly stop it then. It's not a great decision by the ref but there's no excuse for that.


This.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The ref just saved Sprott from getting robbed anyway.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> The ref just saved Sprott from getting robbed anyway.


lol, more than likely..


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sprott wouldn't have been of right mind, to be fair to him somewhat, he'd just taken a heavy knock down. Still no excuse though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've just opened an obscure energy drink that has been in my bag for almost a week, I look forward to reading everyone's posts as I slowly die on the toilet tonight.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I've just opened an obscure energy drink that has been in my bag for almost a week, I look forward to reading everyone's posts as I slowly die on the toilet tonight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Going through their upcoming fight schedule and BoxNation have more pretend world title fights than the WBA.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hernandez now on his way to the ring. Hernandez will spark this joker.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here we go again then.. more German music while one fighter waits in the ring.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What the....? Singing drummer bird is freaking me out.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Until they get Rammstein to do one of these bits I'm still not gonna be a fan of this stuff.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What the....? Singing drummer bird is freaking me out.


Looks like a psychopath.. Bet shes fuckin crazy in bed,


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone know Ringwalk times for the States fights?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Until they get Rammstein to do one of these bits I'm still not gonna be a fan of this stuff.


THE best Rammstein song by far. :happy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I've ditched the drink, it will stand my primitive bowels no good in the long run. Glad I've had this epiphany in time for Hernandez-Ross.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ross is a tasy looking cunt.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got in the living room inside, brilliant.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ross won the event via Sam Cooke.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ross is getting battered here.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell Henandez is huge


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

YPH 10-9.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good first round from Hernandez there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

1-0 YPH


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Entertaining stuff this.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Cracing second round.. Fuck knows why the Americans aren't interested in the cruiserweights.. Hernandez v Huck would be cracking.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

20-18 YPH. Looks like a Cruiser against a SMW in there, size difference is very substantial.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

He compares him to Sven Otke? :lol:


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Hernandez might gas, this could get interesting ...


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bombs away here, Hernandez coming off second best atm


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ross is gonna do this..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

This fight is WAR! Loving it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow! Awesome fight so far :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What a round! Ross putting everything into every punch! YPH looks stunned. YPH comes back! This is cracking!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Hernandez is going to be fucked later if he keeps this up. Great fight though


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-1YPH Loving this


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

24 guests at the moment in here, that's a lot for a rbr isn't it?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

24 Guests reading. *SIGN UP!*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> 24 guests at the moment in here, that's a lot for a rbr isn't it?





Bryn said:


> 24 Guests reading. *SIGN UP!*


Weird.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

3-1 YPH


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The guests have gone up cuz I sent a link to this thread out on twitter. Every time we tweet a thread out, it usually gets about a dozen extra guests in. Hopefully they start to sign up and join in :thumbsup

3-1 Hernandez.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Hernandez really seems to force his power _way_ too much. It doesn't really help his already suspect stamina.

Side-note: Isn't RVP going mightily grey lately? Just seems to have crept up on us all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

A CHANGE GONNA COME


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross should have finished that, he had Hernandez gone


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Saved by the ref ffs


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow!!!!! Hernandez all over the place!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus! Hernandez using the Amir Khan method of reacting to getting buzzed. it's like Andrade-Bute I all over again.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ross will stop this in the next round or two. Hernandez is just way too open and has been all night. He managed to survive but he's going in a minute.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Did Hernandez slip when he went down the second time? Looked like he took a knee to me but the referee obviously didn't rule it as such.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Did Hernandez slip when he went down the second time? Looked like he took a knee to me but the referee obviously didn't rule it as such.


He did take a knee, not sure why it wasn't given a count.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Did Hernandez slip when he went down the second time? Looked like he took a knee to me but the referee obviously didn't rule it as such.


Looks like his knees buckled and he went down. Jelly legs.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

58-57 Ross


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Quite 7th round, thought Hernandez managed to nick it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

67-67 YPH might just be able to box his way to a decision


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ross not doing much now, needs to pick it up again.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Ross not doing much now, needs to pick it up again.


He was putting everything into those shots earlier, wouldn't be surprised if he's shot his bolt.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

77-76 Ross


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ross picking his shots more cautiously won't work against Hernandez. His success was coming when YPH was getting wild, and Ross used his smaller size to just catch him on the inside with those huge hooks. Since the massive 5th round he's been way too cautious again and may have punched himself out a bit in the 5th.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just as I say that we're back to war! And Ross looks done himself!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is mental. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Cracking fight. Cruiserweight is such a great division for entertainment.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Great round 87-87


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

97-96 Ross


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this still a close fight? Missed the last 2-3 rounds


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Looks like Hernandez isn't dong much because he's gassed out as usual. Ross dominating the 11th.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ross took the 11th clearly, Hernandez needs this last round.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I think YPH will get the nod. Ross missed his chance to get the stoppage.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's still close(ish) but I have Ross a couple of points up now.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

An ad break!? Is this a piss take?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

107-105 Ross but he will get jobbed


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The fuck?!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

What the hell just happened lol


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't wanna watch the last round anyway


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Stop keeping me in suspense! What happened! :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I have it 115-112 Ross but expect Hernandez to "win" this.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

117-114 Ross but he won`t get it


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Stop keeping me in suspense! What happened! :lol:


Retards had an add break in the middle of the 12th round atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Stop keeping me in suspense! What happened! :lol:


BoxNation chucked a few adverts on half way through the final round atsch


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll be a draw, mark my words!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Remember, Hernandez ain't German and isn't really a draw.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Stop keeping me in suspense! What happened! :lol:


Just as they started the 12th they started the adverts


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fuck sake. Sauerland need to chuck this bollocks where they give the score away before it's announced.

Hernandez UD.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah fuck


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

114-113, 115-112, 116-112. Crowd booing. Bullshit.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:conf Please let there be a rematch!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

That pathetic! 

I can't believe I've missed this fight. Seems like a cracker


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

no fucking suprise


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whoa sounds like a lot of booing there, bit harsh imo (saying that I missed a fair bit of the second half of the fight)


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Remember, Hernandez ain't German and isn't really a draw.


And it makes no difference uke


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

116-112..........


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

And tbf these days i'd rather travel to Germany than the UK to fight a home fighter.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fair play to the German crowd for being honest.

Close fight, should have been Ross's though. Think Hernandez would win a rematch though


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hernandez wins wide UD or late stoppage in the rematch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha Buncey


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This is Bunce's fault, the fat tramp!:twisted


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The "it was quite close so isn't a robbery or anything dodgy" argument is complete wank.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Now the long wait for the Alvarez card...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

47 people viewing this thread


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

We've got well over 2 times as many posts as the ESB Brit thread too.

Dogshedboxing has better debate though


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Bill speak up, you shit.


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Very enjoyable fight, and I'd happily watch a rematch. I disagree with the decision, but it was close. I thought Hernandes looked knackered from a while back, but held on pretty well and fought a better strategy (any strategy at all) in the second half of the fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ross should off stepped it up when he had the chance, but at one point in round 5 the ref stepped in for no reason when ross throwing punches which helped save YPH


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Right well I'm gonna get some sleep. Will be back around 1ish :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there a way to see all your open bets on here?


----------

